
Announcing Ruby Support for AWS Lambda - bdcravens
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/announcing-ruby-support-for-aws-lambda/
======
bdcravens
Curious why this was marked a dupe. Ruby support isn't mentioned in a similar
article
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18562096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18562096)),
and AWS saw fit to give this announcement its own blog post.

~~~
schappim
This is becoming more common on HN these days.

------
raitom
This is awesome. I hope [http://rubyonjets.com/](http://rubyonjets.com/) will
use all the new functionnality we saw this morning, including the lambda
layers.

~~~
tongueroo
Jets now uses the official AWS Ruby runtime. Blog post here
[https://blog.boltops.com/2018/12/12/official-aws-ruby-
suppor...](https://blog.boltops.com/2018/12/12/official-aws-ruby-support-for-
jets-serverless-framework) Jets makes use of Lambda Layers to build the gem
layer [http://rubyonjets.com/docs/gem-layer/](http://rubyonjets.com/docs/gem-
layer/)

------
jacquesc
This is awesome. Wonder if serverless-ruby.org made a difference in helping
them prioritizing it. Either way, it's a huge upgrade to Lambda (especially
with the new Lambda Layers and Runtime API)
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-for-aws-lambda-use-
any-...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-for-aws-lambda-use-any-
programming-language-and-share-common-components/)

------
_hardwaregeek
With Rack integration this could be very very nice. I kind of wonder why the
format doesn't follow Rack convention.

~~~
33degrees
The format follows the convention of their other languages. But it'd be
trivial to create a rack compatibility layer

------
schappim
This is fantastic!

